# Classic Mistake



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

This is what happens when you leave a Classic overnight in the boot of your car.....on one of the coldest nights of the year. Water in the boiler froze - result is plain to see. The Classic - vintage 2002 - had been running really sweetly.


----------



## mhv (Oct 17, 2014)

Bloody hell - bummer! Still would've thought the car might offer enough protection - must have been seriously cold up there.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Opps , truly it is grim up north .....

Thats a real shame


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow, must remember to check my antifreeze in the rad!!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

A bit of super glue should sort that

Next time add a bit of anti freeze to the water


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Ouch... write off? can replacement boilers be picked up?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Boilers are replaceable - question is whether it's worth doing.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

That's a shame Patrick.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I'd take that off your hands if you wanted to offload it.

Martin


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Martin - you're welcome to it.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Yhpm!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> This is what happens when you leave a Classic overnight in the boot of your car.....on one of the coldest nights of the year. Water in the boiler froze - result is plain to see. The Classic - vintage 2002 - had been running really sweetly.
> 
> View attachment 11669


Sorry to see that Patrick.

A salutary reminder to members with their coffee M/ch setup in unheated utility rooms or similar unheated areas,even room temps can get very low, enough to cause damage.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Opps , truly it is grim up north .....


Certainly is. And that's before you look at the weather.









Water is a bastard of a material. Causes corrosion, expands when hot, expands when cold, conducts electricity... Hate the stuff.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I always tell clients with mobile coffee carts to cover their coffee machines with an old duvet when they store their cart for the night / weekend/ winter.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

espressotechno said:


> I always tell clients with mobile coffee carts to cover their coffee machines with an old duvet when they store their cart for the night / weekend/ winter.


I've stored a 3-group this way in my garage. Hope it's OK!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Sad state of affairs, at least it wasn't the L1!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dead right, Spence. That's getting moved next weekend.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Flibster said:


> Water is a bastard of a material. Causes corrosion, expands when hot, expands when cold, conducts electricity... Hate the stuff.


Quite useful when making coffee, though


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Flibster said:


> Certainly is. And that's before you look at the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can add to that list, 'rusts anything ferrous, even stainless eventually, scales up everything if hard and as WC Fields once said "Fish f*c* in it."


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wasn't W.C. a bit of a soak??


----------

